# Valve clearance



## redjay (Jan 17, 2016)

Does the 2013 Sentra have adjustable tappets or are the valve lifters hydraulic and therefore non adjustable ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It used solid lifters, which sit on top of the valve spring like a cap. The lifters are available in multiple thickness (IIRC, there are about 27 or 28 different lifters available). To adjust the clearance, the clearance spec must be measured and, if clearance is out of spec, entered into a formula to find the correct thickness lifter to install to achieve the proper clearance. Sounds like fun, right? The good news is that they usually don't need to be adjusted from the factory unless changes are made to the valve train, for example, camshaft or cylinder head replacement, valve job, etc.


----------



## redjay (Jan 17, 2016)

Are all B17 motors noisy until they warm up ?


----------

